# Canon MP530 wireless scanning



## zeedeezee (Sep 30, 2010)

i have Airport Extreme and have configured my Canon MP530 to print wirelessly but i can't see how to get the scanner to work wirelessly. any ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Does it support wireless scanning? I think scanning has to be connected physically to a computer because of the data that's being transferred.


----------



## zeedeezee (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks. you may have a point. i shall have to go through the MP530 manual again.


----------



## MattD313 (Dec 6, 2007)

You shouldn't have to scan via usb. Every wireless printer/scanner I've ever used has been able to print and scan wirelessly.

Here's how I set up my Canon MP620. Make sure the printer is already set up for wireless and that your Mac can see it. 

Go to System Preferences -> Print & Fax.
Click the +
There should be your Canon sitting there, highlight it and let Mac determine what drivers to use, it should populate your printer down where it says "Print Using:" automatically.
Name it, and click add.

For the scanner do the same thing BUT first put your printer into scanning mode. Mine has a spinning wheel to put it in that mode- not sure of yours. Once you do that, another line shows up after you press + and it's the scanner. Go through the same steps to adding the scanner as the printer.

That's what I did and it works fine, wirelessly.

Note: After clicking on the + to add a printer/scanner- sometimes you have to wait quite a few seconds before it pops in. I don't read manuals, ever, this is just the way I did it that worked for me. Hopefully it'll work for you as well.


----------



## zeedeezee (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for trying. the MP530 just doesn't want to come up with the scanner option. just bluetooth fax. oh well.


----------



## MattD313 (Dec 6, 2007)

zeedeezee said:


> thanks for trying. the MP530 just doesn't want to come up with the scanner option. just bluetooth fax. oh well.


I've read through Canon's website, and I'm pretty sure (about 90%) that you can scan wirelessly. Why would they make a wireless printer that can't perform all of its functions wirelessly?

So, I propose you download the scanner driver for your printer/OS here

That is a direct link to the dmg. If you don't trust that link for whatever reason go here (Canon's website) and navigate to it to download.

If you install the driver you should be able to get it up and running. If not, there's something wrong with your computer, printer, you, or me for being so sure it'll work. :laugh:


----------

